

Show HN: Project Ivory - a minimalist forum for intellectual discussions - cheshirecat
http://pivory.com

======
cheshirecat
Current Features:

1) Simple uncluttered interface using a single-page design. Most functions are
hidden and can be switched on / off with a quick swing of mouse in fullscreen
mode. For example, click the top-right corner for an even cleaner view.

2) The two columns can be navigated separately: back / forward / refresh for
each of them. Use mouse wheel to scroll.

3) All posts of a person are integrated into his / her user page feed, and you
can jump between the exact positions in the user page and the topic page, such
that you can easily read everything from the interesting users and discover
good topics.

4) You can focus on someone to only show his / her posts inside a topic, and
then defocus on one of them to get to its position inside the original topic.

5) You can post on your or other's user page directly. And you can follow
users and be followed. You can also create, edit and delete lists of topics.

6) You can edit / delete you posts, and rename / hide / lock your topics at
any moment. Hence you can even use it as a todo list or a bookmark organizer.

7) TeX and Code support. Good for scientific and programming topics. You can
customize the font type, size, and line height. The site is also very friendly
on your data bandwidth.

